# when i retire



## WCAD1620 (May 24, 2013)

i have come to the decision when i retire from ems...i want to stay in a nursing home and have every and any insane disease i have ever seen or heard of and i will make a few up just cuz!

i will chase the staff around naked

i will not eat my jello

various body parts will always hurt

i will likely pee on the floor, alot...

i refuse to be fat, but that would be fun too

i will likely itch, have an invisible rash or something of that sort

i will likely sign a refusal, to promptly call ems back cuz they said i could

i will definately not call anyone an ambulance driver, ever

i may from time to time just yell out or start laughing uncontrollably!

i am just getting started...


----------



## STXmedic (May 24, 2013)

Have fun?... :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (May 24, 2013)

And...


----------



## Achilles (May 24, 2013)

Is this guy serious?

When I retire I want to be a troll


----------



## WCAD1620 (May 25, 2013)

u mean like a wild haired short ride on the dash kinda troll? if so id rather be a trunk monkey!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2013)

So you want to be the person we all hate.

Congratulations, I will be an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: to you if I ever run on you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 27, 2013)

why wait til you retire?


----------



## abckidsmom (May 27, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> why wait til you retire?



Then you'll be retired, on an all expense paid vacation in jail! Sounds "fun."


----------

